# T/C Contender Questions and Others



## MisterGrubbs (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey handgun hunters, it's my first year that I'm going to try to jump into this.

Picture of the Set Up :







Picked her up locally for a good price and had the Bushnell Elite 3200 at the house - figured it was a good fit. Chambered in 44magnum, in case anyone is curious.

First off - can anyone tell me more about my gun in particular? I know it's a Contender - but is there anything more specific?

Also, how many barrels (aftermarket or from TC) are made for this pistol and where can they be purchased? And I'd assume barrels from the G2 Contender and the Encore should also fit up to it?

Anywho - if anyone feels like answering those questions, great, if not - just like to see who all hunts with a little Contender!





Bonus picture






I was going to put the Bushnell on here, but just couldn't make myself do it. She's too pretty the way she sits.


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 18, 2012)

try these links for barrels and parts                                                                  http://www.edstc.com/ http://www.eabco.com/ http://www.midwayusa.com/find?userSearchQuery=contender http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/      and you can find forums with contender specific for sale areas        --- encore barrels are totally different barrels and guns     -    WARNING these guns are habit forming


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Feb 18, 2012)

So Encore no = Contender.

How many Contender barrels are there...exactly?

Please excuse my ignorance guys, I don't know the first thing about these things and I'm reading as I'm typing this out


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 18, 2012)

the two guns just look similar the Encore is bigger,heavier shoots more powerful rounds-- ( the ones in my photo are Encores)-- how many different calibers ---    who knows some custom shops will make you what you want as long as it is safe to chamber in a contender  --  look at the EAB link for the most popular ones


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Feb 18, 2012)

Hmmm, sounds good.

Well, any other Contender shooters out there?


----------



## TTom (Feb 18, 2012)

20 or so standard calibres, and all sorts of custom options available for the G1 and a few more for the G2.

Most round G 1 barrels will fit G2 frames , but G2 barrels will not fit the G1 frame.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Feb 19, 2012)

Gotcha. I assume my pistol is considered the G1, correct? The "old" Contender?


----------



## TTom (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not an expert on identifying them , but it looks like a G1 to me.

I believe the G2 does not have the cougar 

3 generations of G1's and telling them apart is a matter of how the shift from center to rimfire is done.

You can find tons of information online about how to tell the difference.


Welcome to the club, they are an addiction.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks. Tonight was my first venture of ripping it apart and cleaning it. Looks to be a 30 year old gun that's never been cleaned.


----------



## Devodud (Feb 19, 2012)

I started hangun hunting with a Contender in 7mm TCU 10" bbl last year. It shoots really good. I can put 3 in a paper plate at 300yd using a simple rest. It will probably have enough energy to cleanly kill a deer to about 150yd or so.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Feb 19, 2012)

Good to know.

I won't be taking a shot over 50-60 yards with the 44 mag. I don't like what ifs, especially when it's me, five other people, and a hound looking for a deer for 6 hours.


----------



## Ronbow (Feb 19, 2012)

*I"ve Owned and hunted with the two old style frames and numerous barrels for 35 years, killed many deer with the 30 Herrett and 357 Herrett barrels I have. Metal knock down competion is where these started and most cals  will consistantly shoot a 3 inch group at 100 m from a rest. lots of barrels at gun shows for sale too but take a bore lite and check them for wear a comp barrel could be shot out. 7mm tcu is a good choice for factory load ammo to hunt with.looks like that scope is not a long eye relief so look out with that 44 mag if u shoot, got to have a pistol scope for that gun. I also like the leupold mounts that use the holes in the barrel for a high recoil cals, weaver mounts wont cut it. Oh the bull barrels are the most acurate the one u have in the pic is not a bull barrel !! I agree with Eddie these are habit forming guns !!!!!!! have fun pm me if u want*


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 19, 2012)

Habit forming to say the least!  I have a couple and put rifle stocks on them, shoot them as short rifles now with (16-18 inch Barrels) in .22, .222, .223 and my favorite, the .218 Bee.  
A great source for barrels and stovewood, www.bullberry.com
great folks and accurate barrels.  I agree with the others, bull barrels are the way to go.  Good luck with it, highly suggest a rifle combo for it.

John I.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been hunting with a Contender for about 12 years. My main weapon is a 10" stainless in 7-30 Waters with a 2-6X Bushnell. About 80 yards has been my longest shot and I have never had a deer go over 25 yards and most go right down.

I also have a blued 10" .41 Magnum that I had coated to match the stainless frame. I have a 2X scope on it.

Yours looks like a really nice gun. I don't know a lot of the Contender history but before about 1980 they used a screw in the hammer to select rimfire/centerfire. After that they switched to the lever that we are still using today.
I really enjoy the Contender and it can be an amazingly accurate gun to shoot and fun to hunt with. I have never been a big barrel collector and only keep the few that I want to use.
Have fun and enjoy your new gun.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Frank(and everyone else) - and mine has a screw on the hammer that you turn to select centerfire/rimfire.

Also, the scope is a Bushnell Elite 3200 2-6x32 Pistol Scope.

Also - anyone else have doubts about the Weavers? It fits up tight enough.


----------



## Richard P (Feb 19, 2012)

There is much info on Contenders. The G2 barrels are supposed to fit existing frames. Your 44 is best suited to your scope on 2x for woods work and you can go to 6x on the range. The 44 can give some recoil so be ready for that. If you load for it you'll find you dont need max loads.  Watch your base screws and keep them tight or use thread lock. Loose screws will rip out the barrel threads. If you need to break the bond----heat the screws. 
   On your frame the sear adjustment is found inside near the rear. You'll need an .050 hex wrench. Dont set it so light as to make it dangerous for cold fingers.  Grip: Keep it tight.  You might want to find a Pachmayr grip.  
   Barrels: As mentioned, Encore barrels are for Encore frames.  Next, a good 22lr barrel is nice to have as would be a 14'' .223 barrel or a 10'' Hornet barrel if you reload.  You may see some barrels marked ''AA'' which are ''Armor Alloy'' and sometimes the coating will interfere with the fit of the hinge pin.  They are not the same as Stainless barrels.  Some early barrels were octagonal. 
   Parts: Over time you may need a hammer spring and possibly a firing pin and spring.  T/C would send small parts and you might get them to send them now.  If you want the entire guts you'll likely have to pay for them.  Contender frames are sturdy and are best served a diet of less than max loads.


----------



## Win1917 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice find. What you have there is one of the older "hard open" frames. The hammer selector has been mentioned already but also you can tell from the shape of the trigger and the pin that trigger guard pivots on when you pull it is up near the front of the trigger guard. The newer "easy open" frames have the pivot pin above the trigger. I think "hard open" is a little over stated because I don't notice much difference between the two but none the less they're often called that. 

It also has an older barrel. You can tell by the soldered on front sight. The newer barrels have screw-on front sights which look different. The older barrels shoot fine but I tend to buy the newer ones so I have the flexibility to remove it, upgrade it, etc so that's something to keep in mind when looking at additional barrels.  

Welcome to the addiction . Contenders are a ton of fun and can be highly accurate. "Specialty Pistols" also has a ton of information about T/C's  http://specialtypistols.infopop.cc/eve/forums


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Feb 19, 2012)

Great info - I very much appreciate it guys.

The gun, being in fairly good condition, isn't worth so much that I shouldn't be dragging it into the woods, is it? I have no clue what it's truly worth without the optics.

I'll be on the market looking for a few good hunting/match barrels.


----------



## Richard P (Feb 20, 2012)

Sign up at SpecialtyPistols.  Also see Graybeard Outdoors.  Frames run in the $200 area and barrels go up and down around $150. The 3200 is a good optic.  Edstc is a good reference.  Enjoy your new affliction. rp


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 20, 2012)

Agree with all listed above. I made the switch from Autos(10mm), to Wheel guns, then contenders and bolt actions. I love hunting with pistols and my 45-70JDJ is my favorite. My 44mag loved 310gr Leads over a healthy dose of H110.


----------



## mike bell (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I just got to thinking about ditching my plans to build a 300 whisper on a bolt gun.    I forgot all about my two Contender frames I have.     I was looking at the links posted below and saw a couple of Whispers and .300/221 which is what my AR is.... 

Somewhere years ago I read something about putting a rifle barrel and butt stock on a pistol Contender was a no-no.  Am I correct on that??


----------



## TTom (Feb 20, 2012)

Mike,

If you put one on you have to put them both on. You cannot put the stock on it with the shorter than 16 inch barrel, and you cannot leave the stock off if you put a longer than 16 inch barrel on the frame.


----------



## mike bell (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes,  as I understand it,  If I get a buttstock for my contender *pistol*, I better have a 16" or longer barrel for it.  I was wondering if I can reconfigure it back to the pistol version, without the NFA stamp. You know, once I go long, I wanna go back when ever....


I was trying to find out about having a buttstock near a Contender pistol, what they have been doing.  If ATF can make a double barrel shotgun full auto, they can make a buttstock a SBR!

I have two G1 frames and three barrels.  A 357mag Octogon, a 22lr Bull barrel rechambered to 22magnum and a 30-30.   Im thinking about getting a 300/221 (Whisper) carbine barrel and buttstock.


_Heres the latest from ATF:_


> U.S. Department of Justice
> Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
> Office of the Director
> Washington, DC 20226
> ...


----------



## TTom (Feb 20, 2012)

My read is that you have to keep ALL the parts in proximity or NONE of them.

If you have only the butt stock and not the barrel 16+ then you have a problem.

If you have only the barrel 16+ an not the stock then you have a problem.

If both pieces are available then you're OK.


----------



## Richard P (Feb 21, 2012)

I believe TTom is correct on the relationship. If you could configure an overall length of 26'' or more you could use the handgun grip. With the rifle butt you must adhere to barrel length of 16'' at least AND it must also have overall length of 26'' or more. 
    The most current text of the interpretations and rulings should be made ''stickies''.


----------



## GLS (May 13, 2012)

Back in the 1980s when I shot IHMSA (International Handgun Metallic Silhouette Association), a standard 10" TC shooting a 7mm 130 or 162 grain bt Sierra would routinely shoot less than .75-.5" groups at 100 yards off of sandbags with a 6x extended relief scope.  These were 5 shot groups we took developing loads for production gun competition with the factory sights that came on the gun.  The wildcat round was the highly accurate 7mm TCU's which was a 7 mm round out of a necked-up 5.56 Nato round, M16 brass.  My shooting partner could do this (not me) with his gun or mine.   He is a crack shot capable of exploiting the accuracy of any weapon.  The only modifications to these guns was trigger work.  The velocity was probably borderline for expansion and would probably not be a good choice for hunting.  But for tack driving....


----------



## frankwright (May 13, 2012)

I once participated in an online shooting contest that required your first three shots into the head of a gopher target at 100 yards.
I was using a 14" 7-30 Waters with handloads, shot off a makeshift rest. 2-6X Bushnell scope and a completely stock gun.

I had a three shot group, all rounds touching that was around .75 and I wasn't even in the running to win the contest.

Some guys were shooting specialized, Modified  long range Contenders and the accuracy can be unbelievable.


----------



## Eddy M. (May 13, 2012)

my most accurate hunting contenders  are the #1 --7MM TCU and #2 - the 7X30 Waters and #3 -my 357 MAXIMUM.   --------- I admit I am addicted to TC's and will never have enough frames or barrels and I am always looking for something new-- just don't tell the other half


----------



## GLS (May 13, 2012)

Eddy M. said:


> my most accurate hunting contenders  are the #1 --7MM TCU



Eddy, what bullet type and velocity is your hunting round for the 7mm TCU? Are you getting good expansion? It's been close to 30 years since I messed with TC's and there wasn't much readily available info for 7mm TCU hunting rounds.  Most folks were using the .357 wildcat cartridges or at least that was what the hook and bullet  mags discussed.  I no longer have the guns, but they  were some kind of accurate.  My best was a 14" TC custom made by Vern Juenke of Reno.  It shot a necked up RWS 5.6 x 57R cartridge out of a bull barrel.  The round was 6-6.5mm --can't remember the exact size.  That was a heckuva gun for silhouettes. My shooting buddy now has my guns.
Gil


----------



## Eddy M. (May 13, 2012)

due to health issues I haven't been able to HUNT for 3 - 4 years  so haven't loaded any    but the loads were 120 -130 grain "single shot pistol" ( I think Sierra) bullets with IMR 4198  the 120's  the most accurate     -------     I got 1/2" groups at 100 yrds with my contender with dot optics with the 120's the 130's were very close   ----  the 120 gr@1500 +/-   ----/ 130gr @ 1300 +/-  or so expansion on the 120 was good -- 130 don't know as the 120's were the hunting load I used


----------



## GLS (May 13, 2012)

Eddy, thanks for the info.  It's good to hear from someone who doesn't roll their eyes at the mention of half inch groups with a pistol.  Wish you continued recovery. '73 NN4CW Gil


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 13, 2012)

GLS,

I shoot a 7TCU for hunting.  I use a 120 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip.

Here is the results on a nice little GA 6-point.

Entrance wound (the coin is a dime):






Exit wound (the coin is a quarter):





This was at 76 yards.  The shot was just behind the shoulder.  The deer went about 30 yards before piling up and poured blood the whole way.


----------



## GLS (May 14, 2012)

HandgunHTR, I'd say it expanded nicely.


----------



## icfmike (May 27, 2012)

I hunt with a 14" 7X30 Waters, love the round.  Have a 7tcu that I haven't used much since the 7X30.  45-410 for the birds, 22 for plinking and am now turning a 223 into a pellet gun.


----------



## Win1917 (May 30, 2012)

> my most accurate hunting contenders are the #1 --7MM TCU and #2 - the 7X30 Waters



Same here. My 7x30 has the edge over the 7mmTCU because it's a 14" custom barrel vs a 10" factory barrel but they're both tack drivers.


----------



## Stickbow (Jul 21, 2012)

I inherited a pair of contenders when my father passed unexpectedly last year. One is a .22 match and the other is .309 jdj. I cannot wait to take a deer with the .309. I hunted with it last year but didnt have an opportunity. As for the 1/2" groups; when checking the scope last year using a bench and bag set-up, I was able to manage a three shot group with sub-half inch (they were all touching) at 100 yards. I absolutely love it and cant wait to put it to good use but now that also means I have to start re-loading .


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 21, 2012)

if anyone is interested there is a Contender and 6 barrels on the Outdoor Trader Forum. under handguns, Georgia.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 22, 2012)

johnweaver said:


> if anyone is interested there is a Contender and 6 barrels on the Outdoor Trader Forum. under handguns, Georgia.



Yeah, but his price is WAYYYY too high.


----------

